
Stevedekorte's vertex.js - bandris
http://github.com/stevedekorte/vertex.js
======
bandris
"vertex.js is a graph database inspired by filesystems that supports automatic
garbage collection and is built on node.js and tokyocabinet."

------
Autre
I find instructive and intuitive the usage of common UNIX commands for the
api.

------
niktech
How is Tokio Cabinet used? I was trying to find code that uses Tokyo Tyrant to
interface with Tokyo Cabinet but didn't find any. I did find a compiled
tokyocabinet.o object file - does anyone know where/how it's used since it's
not compiled into Node as an extension?

~~~
BrianHammond
.node files are "addons". See the following:

[http://github.com/stevedekorte/vertex.js/blob/master/lib/Ver...](http://github.com/stevedekorte/vertex.js/blob/master/lib/Vertex/PDB.js)

[http://github.com/stevedekorte/vertex.js/tree/master/lib/Ver...](http://github.com/stevedekorte/vertex.js/tree/master/lib/Vertex/lib/TokyoCabinet/)

<http://github.com/edvakf/node-tokyocabinet>

<http://nodejs.org/api.html#addons-289>

